# Molche im Teich?



## Teichfreund 85 (7. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin Chris und seit heute neu hier im Forum!
Eure __ Molche sehen echt super aus. Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Wie sind die Molche zu Euch gekommen? Ich weiß, dass ich mal einen Molch vor Jahren im Teich hatte aber der ist abhanden gekommen. Was muss man denn beachten, damit Molche in den Teich kommen und was muss man beachten, damit es ihnen gut geht?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Casybay (7. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Chris,
erst einmal:willkommen
Molche kommen von ganz allein in den Teich eingewandert und auch nur  zur Paarung und Eiablage. Sie sind nachtaktiv, aber während der Paarung auch tagsüber gut im Teich zu beobachten.
Am Besten den Teich ohne Fische halten, kein unruhiges Wasser und vieeel Natur im Teich, sprich- Unterwasserpflanzen und  div. andere Pflanzen


----------



## Teichfreund 85 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Danke für die Info Carmen!
Eventuell liegt es ja an unseren Teichen?! Wir haben zwei Teiche, einen selbstgebauten Fischteich aus Beton und einen etwa 4m tiefer gelegenen Fertigteich, welcher Naturbelassen ist. Beide Teiche sind durch einen Bachlauf und ein Pumpensystem miteinander verbunden.
Unsere beiden __ Frösche pendeln immer zwischen oberen und unteren Teich.
Mal sehen, ob wir in näherer Zukunft wieder Besuch von Molchen bekommen. 

Kann man eigentlich „Jungmolche“ umsiedeln, damit sie in unserem Teich bleiben bzw. dort dann auch wieder ablaichen?
Ich habe mich noch nie so richtig mit Molchen beschäftigt, finde diese Tiere aber sehr interessant.


----------



## Joachim (7. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo Chris,

und willkommen im Forum!

Ich hab das Thema mal abgetrennt und ein neues erstellt  - hier kanns nun weiter gehen.


----------



## Teichfreund 85 (7. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Danke Joachim! Das war eine gute Idee!


----------



## axel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Molche im Teich?*

Hallo Chris

von mir auch herzliches :Willkommen2

Ich würd noch sagen ein flaches Einstiegsufer wär nicht schlecht .
Und an Land Steinhaufen Wurzeln u.s.w wo sie sich verstecken können .
Die meiste Zeit sind sie ja an Land .
Molche kannst Du nicht umsiedeln . Die kommen allein wenns ihnen in Deinem gefällt.
Stell doch mal Fotos von Deinen Teichen ein .

lg
axel


----------



## Fasani (5. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben letztes Jahr einen Teich gebaut und wollten den auch bewusst ohne Fische lassen, weil wir hoffen, dass die __ Frösche aus Nachbars Garten dann umsiedeln.
Letzens sassen wir dann an Teichufer und plötzlich lugte ein kleiner "Breitmaulmolch" aus unseren Sumpfdotterblumen. Ich hab mich ein Loch im Bauch gefreut. 
Wie sieht das denn in der Regel aus? Wo ein Molch ist kommen automatisch auch mehrere?? Das würde mich natürlich noch mehr freuen! 
Zu essen hat der genug, wir haben die absolute Libellenlarvenschwemme. Ich bin sowieso erstaunt, wie schnell so ein Teich insektentechnisch zum Leben erweckt wird. Wenn denn nu auch die Pflanzen endlich schneller wachsen würden...der ist mir noch zu aufgeräumt, der Teich. 

Und Kompliment an die Forummacher, ist echt toll. Ich werde mich jetzt öfters hier rumtreiben. 

Gruss Fasani


----------



## laolamia (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

hallo!

ohne fische wirst du spass an einer artenvielfalt haben 
ich fand es auch ertaunlich wie schnell sich die tiere und pflanzen einfinden.
2-3 tage nach wassereinlass tummelten sich die ersten kaefer. auch ich hatte den vorsatz ohne fische auszukommen.... leider hab ich das nicht durchgehalten und __ sonnenbarsche eingesetzt... ich bereute es...

nach diesem harten winter waren alle fische tod (tut mir echt leid das die fische durch meine bloedheit sterben mussten)
jetzt bleibt der teich NATUR!

gruss lao


----------



## Turbo (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo zusammen

Bei mir sind die Molche auch im ersten Jahr selber eingewandert und haben sich munter vermehrt.
Schon öfters hatte ich im Oase Aqua Skim 40 Molche.
Heute habe ich festgestellt, das die Molche auf dem Korb unter der Skimmerhaube sitzen und schlafen. 

Offenbar passt ihnen dieser Ort. Daher möchte ich einige ähnliche Bereiche gestalten. 
Dies im tieferen Wasser als überdeckte windgeschützte Insel. Denn am Rand ist es ihnen vermutlich zu gefährlich. Da bestehen schon einige passende Plätze. 

Jetzt zur Frage. Habt Ihr eine glatte Idee wie dies im relativ naturnahen Gartenteich realisert werden kann. Habt ihr Fotos davon.


----------



## Fasani (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

hallo, 

ja, dieser teich soll auf jeden fall ohne fische bleiben. oben an der terasse kommt dann noch ein kleiner fischteich hin, der bachlauf der von da runterläuft geht dann in den "molch-teich" 

dsa wird dann jetzt auch so bleiben, in der hoffnung, dass die __ frösche vom nachbarn dann auch noch zu uns abwandern 

patrick, wie wärs mit grossen tonscherben? die fallen noch so auf und haben zwei "eingänge" sozusagen, dann können die molche zu beiden seiten fliehen.


----------



## Steffi0710 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo,

wir haben eine Teichwanne die wirklich nicht sehr tief ist, sie steht seit mind. 14 Jahren in einer relativ schattigen Ecke (wirklich kaum Sonne, höchstens morgens mal für 2-3 Stunden).
Der Teich wurde noch nie gesäubert, nur ab und an Wasser nachgefüllt. Es steht ein Topf mit einem großen (für den Teich schon groß  ) Wassergras im Teich und es schwimmen viele __ Wasserlinsen darin. Wir haben seit etwa 10 Jahren viele Molche darin, auch tummeln sich __ Libellen und __ Frösche. Ganz freiwillig 
Es macht wirklich immer wieder riesen Freude das Leben dort zu beobachten, ohne Pumpe, ohne Arbeit, einfach genießen  
Aber ich glaube ansiedeln kann man Molche nicht, soweit ich weiß darf man sie auch nicht aus Gewässern abfischen, sie stehen doch unter Artenschutz, oder?
Viel Natur, wenig Technik - dann kommt das Leben von ganz allein 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Casybay (17. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Hallo Steffi,
Du hast ja soo Recht
Ist das nicht toll, wie die Natur das macht!?


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Wir haben im Vorgarten 2 Miniteiche, 250 l und 500 l, in beiden sind Zwergseerosen und dort gibt es Molche und __ Frösche, jede Menge __ Käfer und anderes Kleingetier - ohne jedes Zutun, ohne Technik, das Wasser ist meist glasklar (bis jetzt im Frühjahr, da gibt es mal Algen, die aber schnell wieder weg sind, sobald die Seerosenblätter groß genug sind. Dann kann man allerdings auch keine Molche mehr sehen, nur noch die Teichfrösche, weil die ja oft außerhalb des Teiches in der Sonne sitzen .


----------



## Steffi0710 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

@Carmen

Ja, es ist unser kleines immer wiederkehrendes Wunder 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

Hi,

es kommt auch ganzauf die Umgebung an ob und wie schnell Molche einen Gartenteich finden. Sind rundrum nur engliche Rasenanlagen mit insektenunfreundlichen Hochzuchtprachtstaudenbesatz und (nur gefüllte Blüten) pikobello aufgeräumte sterile Gärten mit Pestiziteinsatz zu finden wo sich kein Ungeziefer (div. Insekten) oder Molche am Boden unter faulem Laub, Holz, Kompost, Asthaufen Steinhaufen ect. verstecken kann, braucht man mit dem Besuch von Molchen/Fröschen am Teich so schnell nicht zu hoffen:beten. Wer nicht gerade mitten in einer dichten Siedlung mit viel Beton/Asphalt oder s.o. wohnt (zumindest wenn noch etwas landliche Umgebung drumrum vorhanden ist) hat aber gute Changen das sich welche ansiedeln wenn keine großen Fische oder Fischbestände im Teich sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Fasani (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

...Jetzt haben wir sogar schon Molchbabys!
und Otto, der lauteste Frosch wohnt jetzt auch seit ner Woche bei uns. Ist schon echt irre, wie sich das alles so entwickelt!
Von den ganzen Libellenlarven, die da grad so rumschlüpfen ganz zu schweigen. Echt der Hammer!
Ich freu mich


----------



## elkop (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Molche im Teich?*

gratuliere
ich verdanken einer kleinen molchdame, dass ich überhaupt einen teich, wenn auch einen kleinen, habe. damals habe ich sie "Kurti" getauft, noch nicht wissend, dass es sich um eine dame handelt. als dann babys da waren, naja, dann musste ich sie umtaufen auf "Klara"


----------

